
Java Deployment Toolkit Plugin Does Not Validate Installer Executable  - wglb
https://nealpoole.com/blog/2011/10/java-deployment-toolkit-plugin-does-not-validate-installer-executable/
======
wglb
At the end of the blog post is a timeline of the investigation and
correspondence with the vendor. This is how to do disclosure.

